

Hipmob launches messaging libraries for Python, NodeJS and PHP - kunle
http://www.hipmob.com/api.html

======
kunle
Ayo from Hipmob here - Ruby, Java and C# coming soon; if there are other
libraries you'd like to see supported, tell us!

~~~
gcr
I'd like to see more documentation, not more libraries. What does this do?
What problem does it solve? I can't tell.

Is this for sending SMS messages to.. website visitors...? Somehow? I'm
confused.

Can we see a demo video of the "mobile chat" in action? That could go a long
way to clearing this up.

~~~
kunle
Hey there - happy to help. Not entirely sure what you're asking as it's all
linked from the page, but Hipmob is an SDK for adding live chat or instant
messaging to your iPhone/Android app. Here's a quick rundown on some of the
things you can do (have already posted some of these before so sorry for
dupes):

More documentation on the REST API (which is basically for automating
messaging to users directly from your backend - without human intervention):
<http://www.hipmob.com/documentation/api.html>

Add live chat to Android apps (for user support):
<http://www.hipmob.com/documentation/android.html> Add live chat to iPhone &
iPad apps (for user support): <http://www.hipmob.com/documentation/ios.html>

Adding instant messaging between users (think peer to peer chat but with a
server component): <http://www.hipmob.com/documentation/peer-to-peer.html>

Hope this helps. I'm ayo@hipmob.com if you want to ping me directly, or you
can ring at 650 762 6513

EDIT: Didnt see your comment about a demo video. Working on one - coming
shortly.

